# Another Super Large Ambrosia Maple



## gvwp (Feb 16, 2018)

This log came from one of our logging jobs. I've been trying to get to this tree for 3 years now. Grew in a very wet part of the job and I finally was given a window to get the tree out. It was surrounded by a lot of other trees that had to be cut first. About 50 feet from the edge of a farm field. The field would be dry as a bone but where the tree was located was wet most of the time so it made it difficult to remove but I finally was able to get the job done. What a reward. As expected the tree was FULL of figure. As a bonus much of it contained curly figure as well. A beautiful HUGE butt log. 43" and oversize even for my mill but we were able to get it broken down. Here are a few pictures.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Feb 16, 2018)

Sweet mother load!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2018)

Not sure it gets much better than that! Are you planning to offer any deals on WB? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 16, 2018)

Beautiful is all I can say!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 16, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Not sure it gets much better than that! Are you planning to offer any deals on WB? Chuck


Saw that you already did... Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2018)

Very nice, so fun to open a log and see all of that! Turning blanks!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp (Feb 17, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Saw that you already did... Chuck



Actually this log was cut into 3/8" and 1/2" lumber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gvwp (Feb 17, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice, so fun to open a log and see all of that! Turning blanks!!!!!!



All thin lumber from this log Greg. The super heavy logs normally are sawn to make thin lumber 1/8" to 1/2". We get a LOT of logs for turning blanks too. 

Approximately 820 square feet of 3/8" and 1/2" lumber from this log. This will go in the kiln the first of the week and will be ready in about 30 days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 17, 2018)

Wow David that is crazy cool. 
Did not know that it was sawn into thin lumber but 1/2 inch makes great scroll saw blanks. I would be extremely interested in some if you were to sell some here.
That is one amazing log


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2018)

What is the thin lumber used for? Or should I say what market are the thin stock milled for?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 19, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> What is the thin lumber used for? Or should I say what market are the thin stock milled for?



Glad you asked cause I was curious also and forgot to type a reply.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 19, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> Glad you asked cause I was curious also and forgot to type a reply.


He answered me in another convo.
It's for the hobbiest and wood worker, not for commercial sales as I thought it might be. So for anything a wood worker might need thin stock for, that way you don't have to plane down your thick boards to get thins I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 20, 2018)

Nice looking log and lumber!


----------

